# Captive-bred Berber Skinks?



## Robin M (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi there, this is my first post on here, so please be gentle with me 

I've been looking at getting my first lizard or a while now, & have been doing a bit of research on various sites and forums... I'd pretty much decided on getting a Berber skink or two as they're diurnal, relatively straight forward (that's not to say easy) to care for and handle, & they seem around the right size for me - I have room for a 36" viv max. However, I've just learned that the vast majority you come across in this country are wild caught!  if there's even a chance of this I wouldn't get one as a pet as the reason I fell in love with lizards was my time travelling in SE Asia and Australia and seeing them in the wild - the though of them being ripped out of their habitat to have a horrible cramped journey over here makes my blood boil! it may seem like a double standard as the parents / grandparents of any captive-bred animals would have had a similar journey, but at least I wouldn't be encouraging the import of any new specimens.

So my questions are really: are captive-bred Berbers available over here at all? I don't mind waiting for a while I need to... or alternatively, can someone suggest another suitable skink / lizard or me, based on my requirements? I'd love a blue tongue, but don't think I have the space once he / she is mature.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Robin M said:


> Hi there, this is my first post on here, so please be gentle with me
> 
> I've been looking at getting my first lizard or a while now, & have been doing a bit of research on various sites and forums... I'd pretty much decided on getting a Berber skink or two as they're diurnal, relatively straight forward (that's not to say easy) to care for and handle, & they seem around the right size for me - I have room for a 36" viv max. However, I've just learned that the vast majority you come across in this country are wild caught!  if there's even a chance of this I wouldn't get one as a pet as the reason I fell in love with lizards was my time travelling in SE Asia and Australia and seeing them in the wild - the though of them being ripped out of their habitat to have a horrible cramped journey over here makes my blood boil! it may seem like a double standard as the parents / grandparents of any captive-bred animals would have had a similar journey, but at least I wouldn't be encouraging the import of any new specimens.
> 
> ...


First of all welcome to RFUK. :welcome:

I keep both of the skinks you mention and can heartily recommend either of them. 

Whilst I agree with you entirely on the "wild caught" ethic it has to be said that 
if you are re-homing a berber that is being kept in, let's say, unacceptable 
conditions and providing an excellent new home and meeting all their needs, 
then this would not strictly be encouraging their importation.

I have been looking into the breeding of berbers and there are very few 
breeders that I am aware of. It seems they are quite hard to breed in captivity, 
but I will possibly be trying mine in the future. 

The minimum size I would recommend for a blue tongue would be a 4 x 2 ft vivarium, 
but obviously these are regularly bred in captivity. 

Alternatively you could consider ocellated skinks, as these are also available 
as captive bred, but I personally have not had any experience with them.

Hope this helps. : victory:


----------



## Robin M (Mar 17, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> First of all welcome to RFUK. :welcome:
> 
> I keep both of the skinks you mention and can heartily recommend either of them.
> 
> ...


Hi Panthraz, many thanks for the info  

I've had a quick look into ocellated skinks, they're beautiful, but it seems they don't really like to be handled, which puts me off a little... I've been reading about pink tongued skinks as well, but their dietary requirements seem to be a little tricky for my first reptile... I'm not sure about starting a colony of snails, which obviously have their own living requirements too! and as I suspected, I really don't have room for a blue tongue 

So, it sounds like rescuing / re-homing a berber or two could definitely be the way to go! time to get on with some more research, and to start keeping an eye out in the classifieds. thanks again :2thumb:


----------

